# Tourism



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The Egyptian Tourism Federation estimates that hotel occupancy rates are barely 15% in Cairo and below 5% in Luxor, the site of the Valley of the Kings, where 19 people died in a hot-air balloon explosion in February. In January armed looters infiltrated a protest in central Cairo and stormed into the InterContinental Semiramis, one of the Egyptian capital’s swankier hotels. Chefs, waiters and honest protesters fought them off with saucepans and chairs, but the hotel had to close for weeks.

Tourism in Egypt: Arab spring break | The Economist

Hurghada doing well with the Russians though lane:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I know someone who owns two private holiday villas in Hurghada, they have their own private beach, swimming pool and hot tub.. and imo what she charges for a weeks holiday is peanuts.. and she has little business.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Maybe a good clear out of the Russian tourists will bring polite tourists back!

El Gouna was lovely when i went just after the revolution. Apart from when i got to Hurghada airport to leave and it was HEAVING with RUDE Russians.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

norampin said:


> Maybe a good clear out of the Russian tourists will bring polite tourists back!
> 
> El Gouna was lovely when i went just after the revolution. Apart from when i got to Hurghada airport to leave and it was HEAVING with RUDE Russians.





at last they are here and spending money


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

That is very true.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> at last they are here and spending money



Not all of them....many time had a taxi driver telling me that they offered *favours* instead of money...also had a bad reputation for stealing from shops


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

hurghadapat said:


> Not all of them....many time had a taxi driver telling me that they offered *favours* instead of money...also had a bad reputation for stealing from shops


OMG.!

Any they wonder why the bad rep.. 
Well done! :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think some taxis drivers have a good imagination


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I think some taxis drivers have a good imagination


If you could see the Russian ladies parading round Hurghada dressed in the most tiniest of shorts and the highest heels ever plus lowest tops and that's during the day....drivers don't need much imagination at all.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

norampin said:


> OMG.!
> 
> Any they wonder why the bad rep..
> Well done! :clap2:



Communities: Hurghada, Russian tourist escape or haven for Russian women? | Egypt Independent


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Egypt could be the new Thailand, why not?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egypt’s Civil Aviation Minister Wael ElMaaddawy stated that Egypt Air flights running from Tokyo and Osaka have suffered $33m in losses over the last three months, a fact which has pushed the Ministry to consider canceling the flights

Tourism in the news: Travel warnings prevent increase in American and Israeli tourists - Daily News Egypt


----------



## Monty B (Jul 21, 2012)

I lived in Thailand for 2 years and after living here for 6 months, I can confidently say, irrespective of how many Russian women there are and what they wear, this place will NEVER be a Thailand!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

“Foreign travel agents have complained about the inappropriate behavior of some hotel staff towards tourists,” Zaazou told Al-Hayat 2 private satellite channel on Saturday. “They threaten to remove Egypt from their list of tourist destinations.”

Zaazou told Ahram Online on Sunday that he would meet with members of the Egyptian Hotels Association to discuss the move.

“I am determined to close hotels where sexual harassment has taken place because this behavior has an impact on the country's reputation,” Zaazou asserted.


Egypt to shut hotels if staff sexually harass tourists: Tourism minister - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

just come back from Hurghada - had a fab time - although i must say full of germans then russians - and i see what you mean about their attire!!

As for the sexual favours - they are well known for it in the UAE - where they go as a tourist and 'work' their way through their holiday visa - but tons of electrnics go back to russia - sell them - which keeps them for the next year until they can come back again and do the same.

Theer is even a beach in DUbai called the russian beach - and you go there for you know what!!
And certain hotels to avoid unless you want to get involved in the 'trade'!!


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Monty B.

Very true, for better and for worse.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

That's some time ago. I was living in Dubai in the early 90's when the influx of Russian ladies began. as you say you could tell which hotels they patronised by the number of electronics boxes outside in storage. Local boys thought that they had gone to heaven, especially since the prices being charged were initially very low. However, many years have passed and the "Russians" plying this trade now are almost certain to be Ukrainians or ethnic Russians from the various ex-USSR 'stans.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Biffy said:


> just come back from Hurghada - had a fab time - although i must say full of germans then russians - and i see what you mean about their attire!!
> 
> As for the sexual favours - they are well known for it in the UAE - where they go as a tourist and 'work' their way through their holiday visa - but tons of electrnics go back to russia - sell them - which keeps them for the next year until they can come back again and do the same.
> 
> ...



Pleased to hear that you enjoyed Hurghada....but i does depend very much in what hotel you stayed in as to wether it would be occupied by Germans or Russians as a lot of the Russians tend to use the lower end of the market when it comes to hotels.With regards to them buying a lot of electrical stuff to take back...their suitcases would be empty after arriving in Egypt as a lot of them arrive with large amounts of vodka which they use to trade with....if you wanted a constant supply of vodka go to many of the silver shops as that's where they seemed to do the business ie...buy silver in exchange for vodka


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Mmmmmmm thanks for that - think not!!

Does 5 star hotel qualify as the 'lower end'!!?


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

I have lived in Dubai far more recently than the early 90's and it still does happenw ith the russians! I am afraid


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Biffy said:


> Mmmmmmm thanks for that - think not!!
> 
> Does 5 star hotel qualify as the 'lower end'!!?


I spent last week in Makadi Bay, near Hurghada, in a 4 star all inclusive resort - The Fort arabesque, and it was packed with Italians and Germans and French. The russians were all in the resort Next to ours. I have to say that I very much enjoyed this resort, even a lot better than some of the 5 stars I have stayed in Egypt.


----------

